
Best of Quora 2010–2012 Available for Download - lispython
http://www.quora.com/blog/Top-Writers-2012-Book-Available-for-Download
======
MojoJolo
I downloaded it a while ago. And I had fun reading the questions and their
best answer. The Best of Quora is a good source of knowledge ala "FYI".

Your life may not improve by reading them, but it is good that you know those
things. The best one I read so far was about what the boys feel about girls
effort in their appearance (makeups, etc). I like how he compared the effort
in making a tuna sandwich!

------
lightyoruichi
I converted it to other formats like, ePub, MOBI and LIT if any of you want to
download it.

[http://lightyoruichi.tumblr.com/post/40565014985/quoras-
new-...](http://lightyoruichi.tumblr.com/post/40565014985/quoras-new-book-of-
wisdom-131-tips-on-spiders-steve)

